# Double Phase Makeup Remover



## bela (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi! Have any of you used this product: Double Phase Makeup Remover – J&B ORGANICS - Natural Organic Cosmetics If so, I ask for feedback.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 10, 2016)

Never heard of it.

(Also: moved this thread to Skin and Bodycare.)


----------

